

Handy iOS App shows Google Analytics in a today widget - ryno2019
http://www.ryanbrink.com/ga-today/?utm_source=news.ycombinator.com&utm_medium=Link&utm_campaign=Monday

======
joshstrange
I might be missing something basic but how do you get the graph to display? I
can't seem to find a way to "expand" a site. I can see users/sessions but no
graphs.

~~~
ryno2019
Shoot, you're looking for a feature that won't be available until Apple
approves my latest build, hopefully later this week. Sorry about the false
advertising, I updated the site a bit early!

~~~
joshstrange
No problem, looking forward to it.

